#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Handbook of Structural Steel Connection Design and Details

## Azad

Handbook of Structural Steel Connection Design and Details


Author(s): Akbar R. Tamboli
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Date     : 1999-04-15 
ISBN-10  : 0070614970



Gain access to the expertise of the top LRFD designers working todaywith this superlative book and CD-ROM package

This book not not only gives you the best and latest methods in connection design, it supplies fabricated examples on the CD-ROM that you can use for instant application and configuration of your own designs. Featuring a broad range of design methods and details, the Handbook demonstrates the newest techniques and materials in welded jointdesign and productionseismically resistant connnectionspartially restrained connectionssteel decksinspection and quality controland more.

You get the newest connection designs based on load and resistance factor AISC design methods; special methods for seismic connection design; new material on fracture and fatigue design; improved methods of connection force analysis for various structures; 400 illustrations that show you how to do the job right; and much more.

Links :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Handbook of Structural Steel Connection Design and Details

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot indeed

----------


## pipe

Thank you very much.

----------


## yw2889

Thanks.

----------

